# Doctor Who Season 8



## Gryphos (Aug 23, 2014)

With Doctor Who beginning its eighth season, I feel it would productive to have a thread in which to discuss it.

First off, I'm torn on the new opening theme. On one hand, I like the way it sounds, but on the other hand, since when did the time vortex get all steampunk?

As to Capaldi, he's great, as expected. He delivers the lines well and had some great moments.

However, while the episode was better than the utter shit of the past few seasons, it still suffered from some dodgy writing typical of Moffat.

Overall, I think the season could be good, but I'm remaining skeptical.


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn (Aug 23, 2014)

I haven't seen the 8th season yet due to no cable tv, however I am looking forward to illegally watching over the internet lol. and buying the season after it comes out on dvd. I personally didn't like the 7th season and all of the crappy things they did in that season, such as get rid of amy and rory and the intro changes. so if they elaborate on the changes in the 7th for the 8th, I'm not sure if i'll like it. At first I was skeptical about Peter capaldi for the 12th doctor but I guess he'll do. I want the 13th doctor to be ginger. or at least the last doctor should be ginger.


----------

